# Free Cinemax for 30 days



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

No purchase necessary
offer valid through 5/17/11
Requires qualifying programming of Dish America or higher
you must call Dish Network to get 30 day free trial
offer not available if you currently subscribe to Cinemax.
It will cancel automaticly after 30 day free trial.

Call 1-888-289-9125 (from phone number on your Dish Network account)

verify your phone number, by pressing 1.

press 0 to talk to CSR.

Ask for Free Cinemax for 30 days.

(no need to call in and cancel, It will auto cancel after 30 days)


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

I just called and got it.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks! Just signed up.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Me too! Thanks OP!


----------



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

What about those that already have CMAX. Can I get XSTY for 30 days instead???


----------



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

kcolg30 said:


> What about those that already have CMAX. Can I get XSTY for 30 days instead???


i already asked about getting something else for 30 days and was told no


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Got it w/o any problems....I like it!


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Once again! People that get the AEP get the shaft! Why can’t everyone get these promos when they are offered regardless if they have them or not!


----------



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

MadScientist said:


> Once again! People that get the AEP get the shaft! Why can't everyone get these promos when they are offered regardless if they have them or not!


i don't have aep anymore but i have cinemax and they wouldn't offer anything else for 30 days


----------



## pfred (Feb 8, 2009)

MadScientist said:


> Once again! People that get the AEP get the shaft! Why can't everyone get these promos when they are offered regardless if they have them or not!


What is AEP?


----------



## Doug Higley (Dec 31, 2005)

Bingo! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

pfred said:


> What is AEP?


"America's Everything Package" ... or the "almost everything package". AEP is AT250 plus the four premium packages for a slightly discounted price.

The complaint is that when there are free previews, people who already subscribe to "everything" don't get anything for free.


----------



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

James Long said:


> "America's Everything Package" ... or the "almost everything package". AEP is AT250 plus the four premium packages for a slightly discounted price.
> 
> The complaint is that when there are free previews, people who already subscribe to "everything" don't get anything for free.


still not many previews for top 250 (not complaining,lol)


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Ditto on the thanks! 

I was doing two other chats with (different companies) so thought I would try it with DIsh and this Cinemax Promo-up and running in about 5 minutes


----------



## Papote (Oct 4, 2005)

Got it as well. 
I have the following:

America's Top 200
Paperless billing
AutoPay

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## satlover25 (Jan 3, 2006)

How can you not like free! Activated! 

:bowdown: retiredTech Thank you!


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Added, thank you kind sir...


----------



## vbravia (Mar 23, 2011)

If it's free it's for me....thanks added in about 3 minutes.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

did the online chat and got it, thanks!


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I wasn't able to get it with chat:



> Ashton: I've checked all the options available for you. I'm afraid to say that we're unable to offer you this promotion.
> 
> Ashton: This might be an irritating one. But I'd like to inform you that this promotion will be provided to the customers proactively and automatically.
> 
> Ashton: In the same way, proactively you're already offered Starz free for 12 months.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks for this! Just did it via online chat with no problems!

- John...


----------



## DEC (Jan 7, 2008)

retiredTech said:


> No purchase necessary
> offer valid through 5/17/11
> Requires qualifying programming of Dish America or higher
> you must call Dish Network to get 30 day free trial
> ...


Damn ... I just saw this thread and I guess I missed getting in on this.

BTW, how did you hear about this offer?


----------



## DEC (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, just on a whim, I went ahead and called in. The CSR initially had trouble finding the Cinemax offer, but he finally did, so I am signed up for free for 30 days. However, I have to call in no later than 30 days from now to cancel it (which may have to do with the fact that I get Dish through a bundle with Frontier Communications).

Anyway, thanks for the info!

Don


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I was able to get mine with the help of MaryB of the D.I.R.T.

Thanks, Mary!


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

Where I learned about it.
I received a post card from Dish with a AD for HBO.
in the fine print was the offer for free Cinemax for 30 days.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I guess the lesson here is to always read the fine print--even in ads.


----------



## DEC (Jan 7, 2008)

retiredTech said:


> Where I learned about it.
> I received a post card from Dish with a AD for HBO.
> in the fine print was the offer for free Cinemax for 30 days.


Well, thanks for being so observant!


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

DEC said:


> Damn ... I just saw this thread and I guess I missed getting in on this.


You haven't missed out on the offer. It's been extended till January 31, 2012.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/redirects/promotion/cinemaxfreetrial/default.aspx


----------



## DEC (Jan 7, 2008)

Tecmo SB Guy said:


> You haven't missed out on the offer. It's been extended till January 31, 2012.
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/redirects/promotion/cinemaxfreetrial/default.aspx


As I indicated in my second post, I did end up getting the offer.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

DEC said:


> As I indicated in my second post, I did end up getting the offer.


Whoops, sorry about that. I somehow missed your 2nd post and after reading your first one. That's what I get for not paying attention to detail. :dozey:


----------



## DEC (Jan 7, 2008)

No problemo


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I struck out on the Cinemax deal. Already had too many freebies on my account.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

mdavej said:


> I struck out on the Cinemax deal. Already had too many freebies on my account.


Send a message to one of the Dish I.R.T.

At first I thought I didn't qualify, because a CSR told me that on chat. But [email protected] enabled mine right away.

Thank you, Mary.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks bnborg and Mary!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

bnborg said:


> Send a message to one of the Dish I.R.T.
> 
> At first I thought I didn't qualify, because a CSR told me that on chat. But [email protected] enabled mine right away.
> 
> Thank you, Mary.





mdavej said:


> Thanks bnborg and Mary!


You are both very welcome! Glad I could be of assistance!!


----------



## TUKIN18S (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks!! 

Charles( ID: VOY): You are a loyal customer to us.
Charles( ID: VOY): I will add the Cinemax movie package to your account.
Charles( ID: VOY): There is no cost for one month.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

I just found out about this from you guys and chatted; here is the transcript - after requesting the free Cinemax...
-----------
Angelica (ID: U12): As you are a loyal customer, I'll go ahead and add Cinemax free for 1 month.
Me: thanx, do I need to call after that time to cancel?
Angelica (ID: U12): I have made the changes on the account. Please allow 10-15 minutes for the changes to take effect.
Angelica (ID: U12): There is no need to call.
Angelica (ID: U12): This is an automatic drop-off.


----------



## BodyshotsByDan.com (May 28, 2011)

Just got mine as well, took 6 min at most 

Too bad Skinimax doesn't have HD yet though


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

retiredTech said:


> .....you must call Dish Network to get 30 day free trial


Thanks for posting this great deal! 

I just used online chat and the Dish rep hooked me up with the
free 30-day trial. The whole process took *less than 1 minute.* 

_Dish rep: how many I help you today?
Me: I heard about this free 30-day trial of Cinemax. How do I sign up?
Dish rep: please give me the last 4 digits of you social security number...
Me: 1234
Dish rep: please wait....
Dish rep: I have added Cinemax to your account. It will automatically be 
removed after the 30-day trial is up.... is there anything else I can help you with today?
Me: no, that's it.... THANKS!!! Bye! _

I guess it really does pay to visit DBSTalk.com forums every week or two....
otherwise, I would never have found out about these freebies!


----------



## ssmark (May 23, 2011)

Thanks to quietmouse and others.

I chatted online also and got 30 days of Cinemax. It would be automatically removed unless I call in.

I have complained about Dish Network many times, but I have to appreciate this time - for their offer and agility and convenience (auto removal).

Great Job, Dish Network.


----------



## Doug Higley (Dec 31, 2005)

Well my 30 days ended quick. ;-) They had some pretty decent titles and superior quality of HD picture and audio. 

But...$13 is only possible if we drop from the 250 to 200 and lose a couple of our regulars. So thanks Dish but not at this time. And can someone tell me who watches those redundantly boring skin flicks except maybe the troops in the desert?


UPDATE: Wound up signing up. THEN I went to the Cinemax website and realize we are getting screwed out of a number of the 9 available channels. Probably wwon't stay signed up. :-(


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

My wife likes 'em.

aHRM. Yeah.


----------



## Simmeltron (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweet! Just got mine... took about 2 minutes with online chat. Thanks!! :goodjob:


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks to you guys, I went back to chat and asked for _another_ free month. No problem! I also asked for and got a couple more PPV movie coupons.

My last free Cinemax month had expired several weeks ago, but I didn't really expect to get another. I'd feel guilty about it, except that I checked my monthly bill before I went to the chat window.


----------

